# Rescale a DST. file



## CanadianZ71 (Mar 21, 2007)

Once you have a DST. file created, can you rescale the logo with that file, or do you have to redo the logo to create another DST. file that is to the desired scale of choice?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

You can size it down or up to make it bigger or smaller, if you have the correct software. Some of the less expensive software, when you make it bigger it doesn't add stitches so when it sews out you see the garment showing through the stitches. When you make it smaller it doesn't take out stitches, so the garment bunches up because there are too many stitches. 
I use Wilcom software, which takes out or adds stitches to the design when sized up or down. 


Thanks,
Karen Castillo
Karen's Embroidery & Digitizing


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

dst files can be modified yet as Karen mentioned your limited to sizing. I believe it is 15% up or down. You can add new text etc. and an expierenced digitizer can do pretty much what ever to a dst file.

If you have the original software the dst file was created in than you should be able to easily modify the file without any issues.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

We push or pull a .dst on our sewing machines 10% 
Any more than that and you are asking for trouble. 

And for my version of what was already posted....

If we need a larger change in size, we open the file in our embroidery software and resize it, then create a new .dst. There are limits, when a satin stitch gets too long, you get guitar strings. In that case, we would need to change to a pattern stitch. 

If this doesn't make sense, and you need a greater change than 10%, get a digitizer to fix or create the file.


----------



## CanadianZ71 (Mar 21, 2007)

I appreciate all the help. I will contact my original digitizer and see what I can get them to do. Thanks Again for all the help.


----------



## Jriggs (Apr 16, 2007)

if you are dealing soley with a digitiser be sure to have the correct equipment in house to play with the image. watch out for the fees.


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

What you're looking for is to use software that has stitch processing capabilities. In other words the software will resize the elements and retain the stitch properties and values that were given to each object when originally digitized.

If you dont have software with that capability, you will find different results according to each designs elements - all depending on stitch length, densities etc...

Your digitizer will have the "native file" - which means they can scale the design with better results and make any editing changes that may be effected much better than simply scaling the design at the machine or in a DST format without the benefit of stitch processing.

And as mentioned, communicate with your digitizer to be aware of any editing fees that may pop up. I would even suggest making arrangements per design with them to include scaling to some degree in the opriginal price. 9 customers out of 10 will ask for a different size at some point in time.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

As a digitizer myself, I dread the customer that wants a design digitized and says " I want to put htis on a ballcap, a poloshirt, Beanie hats and a full jacketback!" and then wants to pay only one digitizing fee (usually much less than what it will cost) with eternal edits. A good digitizer will ask you what you will be putting the design on and then what is important in the design ie: minimize cuts, certain pathing etc. To digitize for a ballcap is much different than a front chest logo and the design for the jacketback is another totally different job again. TALK to your digitizer and get the real scoop. If you are sending it to a "cheap" place, you will get cheap results. Good digitizing is not inexpensive but will pay dividends in the long run.


----------

